# Can't get past gateway [SOLVED]

## szensz-siempre

I am having problems with networking on a new machine I have just set up to replace my existing machine.

/etc/conf.d/net is set up exactly as in the old computer but I am unable to access the internet. I use a static ip, gw and dns. On the new machine I am able to ping the gateway and other computers using either ip or hostname, but I still cannot access the internet. 

the route command on both computers gives me the same info:

 *Quote:*   

> 10.0.0.0        *               255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth0
> 
> loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo
> 
> default         proxy2.hbc.ac.z 0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
> ...

 

Anyone know where I can start looking to resolve this issue?Last edited by szensz-siempre on Wed Jul 08, 2009 12:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex.blackbit

since the hostname of your default gateway contains the substring "proxy" i assume that you maybe cannot use the internet directly, but have to use a http or socks proxy. check the browser settings on your old machine.

----------

## szensz-siempre

Thanks for the reply alex.

I don't have to use the proxy settings, I can connect with the Internet directly with the old PC. Just to clarify, I cannot even ping an IP beyond the gateway. For example, when I ping -c 3 www.google.co.za I get the following response:

```
PING www.l.google.com (66.102.1.147) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted,  0 received,  100% packet loss,  time 1999ms
```

If I plug the network cable into old PC and try there I can connect. Both computers are running Gentoo

----------

## alex.blackbit

do you get your network settings from a dhcp server?

if so, i guess the ip's are different on those 2 machines.

maybe the ip of the newer machine is not accepted be the gateway because of some access list?

or a mac filter or something?

----------

## malern

Have you got traceroute installed? If you have, what happens if you run "traceroute www.l.google.com"?

----------

## szensz-siempre

 *Quote:*   

> do you get your network settings from a dhcp server? 

 

Nope, my IP, DNS and GW are specified in /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> Have you got traceroute installed? If you have, what happens if you run "traceroute www.l.google.com"?

 

Will post the output first thing tomorrow when I get into the office. Thanks for the feedback so far.

----------

## szensz-siempre

I don't get any meaningful info (at least to me) all I get is 30 lines of * * * * *

----------

## malern

 *szensz-siempre wrote:*   

> I don't get any meaningful info (at least to me) all I get is 30 lines of * * * * *

 

You said you could ping your gateway without any problems in your first post. In which case I would have expected at least the first hop of the traceroute to return a response from the gateway. Are you sure you've set the correct gateway address in your net config?

What output do you get if you run a traceroute to your gateway address?

----------

## xtz

Can you please paste the output of the following commands:

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep -v ^#

ip a s

ip r s

traceroute -n your_gateway_address

```

----------

## think4urs11

or if you don't have iproute2 installed instead of

```
ip a s

ip r s
```

use 

```
ifconfig -a

netstat -rn
```

----------

## szensz-siempre

Thanks for your continued interest and replies...

 *Quote:*   

> Are you sure you've set the correct gateway address in your net config?

 

the /etc/conf.d/net was copied straight from the old computer to the new one. All that was changed is the IP address.

I'm away till monday, will post the results of traceroute and other requested commands then, in the meantime I am gonna check the kernel config, I may be missing something there.

----------

## szensz-siempre

Sorry for keeping you guys so long...

Here is the requested info:

```

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:99:88:30  

          inet addr:10.0.34.5  Bcast:10.0.34.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:36ff:fe99:8830/64 Scope:Link      

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1      

          RX packets:66720 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0  

          TX packets:2220 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                            

          RX bytes:5903851 (5.6 MiB)  TX bytes:207310 (202.4 KiB) 

          Interrupt:20 Base address:0x2000                        

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host     

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1630 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1630 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                              

          RX bytes:406270 (396.7 KiB)  TX bytes:406270 (396.7 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:a5:f4:de:5d

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:19 Memory:c4000000-c4004000

```

Here is what happens with ping showing that DNS is working on the LAN

```

Gentoo64 conrad # ping -c 3 www.hbc.ac.za

PING anafoneo.hbc.ac.za (10.0.0.32) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from anafoneo.hbc.ac.za (10.0.0.32): icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=0.635 ms

64 bytes from www.hbc.local (10.0.0.32): icmp_seq=2 ttl=128 time=0.298 ms

64 bytes from anafoneo.hbc.ac.za (10.0.0.32): icmp_seq=3 ttl=128 time=0.333 ms

--- anafoneo.hbc.ac.za ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.298/0.422/0.635/0.151 ms

Gentoo64 conrad # ping -c 3 www.google.com

PING www.l.google.com (66.102.1.103) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1999ms

```

And my net config

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep -v ^#

dns_domain_eth0="arted" #used to be dns_domain_lo

config_eth0=( "10.0.34.9 netmask 255.255.0.0 brd 10.0.34.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 10.0.0.35" )

dns_servers_eth0=( "10.0.0.30")

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dwext"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_ath0="release nodns nonts nonis"

iwconfig_ath0="mode managed"

```

traceroute to the gateway just prints out * *[/code] * even if it is on the working PC

----------

## tryn

I have a question?

  Are you x86  or amd64 ?

  I have a x86 computer and I'm having issues with the newest package sys-fs/udev-141  

I have been using sys-fs/udev-124-r2 with no problem but the 141 package will not let me access the internet. It seems to not like my /etc/udev/rules.d/10-locale.rules which change eth0 and eth1 around. I have tried the new udev-141 several times and no luck. 

   So is that what is happening to you?

----------

## szensz-siempre

The PC that is not able to access the internet is amd64, but the one that is able to access the internet is x86.

I don't think this is what is happening to me as I have not played with the udev settings at all.

----------

## xtz

If you are not using IPv6 I strongly suggest that you place "-ipv6" flag in your USE settings in /etc/make.conf. I am not sure, however I guess this might be the issue. It would be useful if you can provide us with a tcpdump output, while trying to traceroute/ping some internet address.

----------

## Decibels

You don't have to play with the udev settings at all to have the switch of your interfaces happen. You just have to emerge a new one. The one I have seen trouble with this round (it has happened before) is the udev-141. 

I'm not saying this is your problem, but is worth looking at if you emerged it and your problem started.

The more interfaces you have the harder it is to tell, but if you have two like this:

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```
# PCI device 0x10de:0x0373 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:fc:39:f7:44", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x10de:0x0373 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:fc:39:df:b4", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"
```

just swap the NAME around is usually the fix like this:

```
# PCI device 0x10de:0x0373 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:fc:39:f7:44", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x10de:0x0373 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:fc:39:df:b4", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
```

I have had it happen before and wrote a /etc/udev/rules.d/10-persistent-net.rules to keep it from happening again. I recently seen a system that it is even ignoring the 10-persistent-net.rules and the person had to edit the 70-persistent-net.rules instead. Even if this isn't your problem. I would suggest writing a 10-persistent-net.rules to put in that folder so if/when it happens to you you know what the correct interface NAME is to the correct MAC address. Will save you some grief later.

----------

## think4urs11

 *szensz-siempre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # ifconfig -a
> ...

 

The IP shown in ifconfig doesn't match the one configured ind conf.d/net

The broadcast and netmask values don't match.

----------

## xtz

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *szensz-siempre wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

 :Question: 

----------

## psychoteur

Hi.

Have you checked what's written inside /etc/resolv.conf ?

Do you see your dns ? 

Maybe dhcp flushes your resol.conf

----------

## think4urs11

 *xtz wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *szensz-siempre wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...           inet addr:10.0.34.5  Bcast:10.0.34.255  Mask:255.255.0.0...
> ```
> ...

 

nm 255.255.0.0 gives brd 10.0.255.255 or vice versa brd 10.0.34.255 gives nm 255.255.255.0 - the combination which is configured currently though is broken as it configures the brd to be in the middle of the configured network.

Additionally the output for ifconfig shows annother IP than what is configured (.5 <> .9)

----------

## xtz

I have thought about the border first when I saw the output, but then I have tested to set an interface with this IP, this netmask and this border and it is possible, so I thought it should not be an issue.

----------

## think4urs11

beeing possible to configure and beeing (not) correct are two different things.

I'd not expect everything to work reliably with a broken config like that.

----------

## xtz

Also, he had said that he copied the config from his older machine and that it was working there, so... but there is also a possibility, that another script was reconfiguring the interface on his other machine after this one. I am really confused now about this configuration being possible.

----------

## think4urs11

 *xtz wrote:*   

> I am really confused now about this configuration being possible.

 

Don't be - technically the config is 'correct'. But i've never seen a usage scenario nor i can think of any scenario where the brd needs to be 'in the middle of nowhere' instead of 'last ip in network' (or first aka broadcast-zero if we are very anal here).

Having such a config though normally can lead to various strange side effects, that's why it is better to have it fixed first - unless there is a valid reason to stay with the current settings, which i doubt there is any. Depending on the exact implementation of each IP-stack which touches the packet on its way these stacks could become really confused.

----------

## xtz

During my lunch break I was trying to imagine how it is possible for a bcast to be implemented in the middle of the network, but nothing handy comes to mind, as it is not an address of a physical device, that u can just plug in and configure. Do you have any idea of how and if this could be done?

----------

## szensz-siempre

 :Smile:  Wow a lot of activity while I've been away, sorry for not responding sooner...

Firstly the discrepancy between the info from /etc/conf.d/net and ifconig was a mistake on my behalf. I posted the ifconfig information from the new (network not working) computer and the net configuration from the old (working) computer. My appologies!! Once again the only difference between these two is that the new one has the ip 10.0.34.5 (which used to belong to the old computer), and I simply changed the older computer to 10.0.34.9. I am really sorry for the confusion xtz and Think4UrS11.

I set the broadcast address to 10.0.34.255 because I thought that it would not cause conflicts with other PCs on the network. I am the only one here using linux so I have to set up the system without support from IT. I did not have a problem on the previous computer, and it is still working with these settings. If there is a more appropriate designation then let me know and I will adjust it.

Psychoteur, /etc/resolv.conf shows what I understand it should:

```
domain arts

nameserver 10.0.0.30
```

Please find below a list of commands run that might help in diagnosing the problem:

1) First the traceroute to the gateway:

```
# traceroute -I -i eth0 10.0.0.35                               

traceroute to 10.0.0.35 (10.0.0.35), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets               

 1  proxy1.hbc.ac.za (10.0.0.35)  0.297 ms  0.224 ms  0.218 ms 
```

Sometimes it works, sometimes it times out.

2) It always times out when I try and traceroute to www.google.co.za or any other site on the internet as mentioned earlier. The same happens whether I use IP or host name, so I don't think it is a problem with DNS

```
# traceroute -I -i eth0 www.google.co.za

traceroute to www.google.co.za (66.102.1.99), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  * * *                                                                 

 2  * * *                                                                 

 3  * * *                                                                 

 4  * * *                                                                 

 5  * * *                                                                 

 6  * * *                                                                 

 7  * * *                                                                 

 8  * * *                                                                 

 9  * * *                                                                 

10  * * *                                                                 

11  * * *                                                                 

12  * * *                                                                 

13  * * *                                                                 

14  * * *                                                                 

15  * * *                                                                 

16  * * *                                                                 

17  * * *                                                                 

18  * * *                                                                 

19  * * *                                                                 

20  * * *                                                                 

21  * * *                                                                 

22  * * *                                                                 

23  * * *                                                                 

24  * * *                                                                 

25  * * *                                                                 

26  * * *                                                                 

27  * * *                                                                 

28  * * *                                                                 

29  * * *                                                                 

30  * * *                

```

3) Netstat info that was requested earlier

```
# netstat -rvn                                                

Kernel IP routing table                                                       

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth0 

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo   

0.0.0.0         10.0.0.35       0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0 
```

4) Local IP route table:

```
# ip route show table local                                  

broadcast 127.255.255.255 dev lo  proto kernel  scope link  src 127.0.0.1    

broadcast 10.0.0.0 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.34.5         

local 10.0.34.5 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope host  src 10.0.34.5            

broadcast 10.0.255.255 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.34.5     

broadcast 127.0.0.0 dev lo  proto kernel  scope link  src 127.0.0.1          

local 127.0.0.1 dev lo  proto kernel  scope host  src 127.0.0.1              

local 127.0.0.0/8 dev lo  proto kernel  scope host  src 127.0.0.1 
```

5) tcpdump that is run while I am running ping -c 3 10.0.0.35 (local gateway) on another console:

```
# ip route show table local                                  

# tcpdump host 10.0.34.5

tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode

listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes     

18:53:05.320993 IP Gentoo64 > proxy2.hbc.ac.za: ICMP echo request, id 46381, seq 1, length 64

18:53:05.321237 IP proxy2.hbc.ac.za > Gentoo64: ICMP echo reply, id 46381, seq 1, length 64  

18:53:05.322237 IP Gentoo64.55470 > logos.hbc.ac.za.domain: 65290+ PTR? 35.0.0.10.in-addr.arpa. (40)

18:53:05.322533 IP logos.hbc.ac.za.domain > Gentoo64.55470: 65290* 3/0/0 PTR[|domain]               

18:53:05.323145 IP Gentoo64.60048 > logos.hbc.ac.za.domain: 47344+ PTR? 30.0.0.10.in-addr.arpa. (40)

18:53:05.323312 IP logos.hbc.ac.za.domain > Gentoo64.60048: 47344* 1/0/0 PTR[|domain]               

18:53:06.322489 IP Gentoo64 > proxy2.hbc.ac.za: ICMP echo request, id 46381, seq 2, length 64       

18:53:06.322638 IP proxy2.hbc.ac.za > Gentoo64: ICMP echo reply, id 46381, seq 2, length 64         

18:53:07.322372 IP Gentoo64 > proxy2.hbc.ac.za: ICMP echo request, id 46381, seq 3, length 64       

18:53:07.322581 IP proxy2.hbc.ac.za > Gentoo64: ICMP echo reply, id 46381, seq 3, length 64         

18:53:10.321984 arp who-has logos.hbc.ac.za tell Gentoo64                                           

18:53:10.322092 arp reply logos.hbc.ac.za is-at 00:0e:0c:69:cf:4f (oui Unknown)                     

^C                                                                                                  

12 packets captured                                                                                 

12 packets received by filter                                                                       

0 packets dropped by kernel       
```

6) tcpdump when I try and ping google:

```
# tcpdump host 10.0.34.5

tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode

listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes

18:53:54.196973 IP Gentoo64.43795 > logos.hbc.ac.za.domain: 43284+ A? www.google.co.za. (34)

18:53:54.197231 IP logos.hbc.ac.za.domain > Gentoo64.43795: 43284 6/0/0 CNAME[|domain]

18:53:54.198010 IP Gentoo64.43666 > logos.hbc.ac.za.domain: 14919+ PTR? 30.0.0.10.in-addr.arpa. (40)

18:53:54.198179 IP logos.hbc.ac.za.domain > Gentoo64.43666: 14919* 1/0/0 PTR[|domain]

18:53:54.198431 IP Gentoo64 > he-in-f103.google.com: ICMP echo request, id 53549, seq 1, length 64

18:53:54.198924 IP Gentoo64.36563 > logos.hbc.ac.za.domain: 29476+ PTR? 103.1.102.66.in-addr.arpa. (43)

18:53:54.547423 IP logos.hbc.ac.za.domain > Gentoo64.36563: 29476 1/0/0 (78)

18:53:55.198315 IP Gentoo64 > he-in-f103.google.com: ICMP echo request, id 53549, seq 2, length 64

18:53:56.198072 IP Gentoo64 > he-in-f103.google.com: ICMP echo request, id 53549, seq 3, length 64

18:53:59.195989 arp who-has logos.hbc.ac.za tell Gentoo64

18:53:59.196090 arp reply logos.hbc.ac.za is-at 00:0e:0c:69:cf:4f (oui Unknown)

18:53:59.198229 arp who-has proxy1.hbc.ac.za tell Gentoo64

18:53:59.198404 arp reply proxy1.hbc.ac.za is-at 00:1b:21:31:86:b9 (oui Unknown)

18:53:59.198568 IP Gentoo64.48144 > logos.hbc.ac.za.domain: 11144+ PTR? 35.0.0.10.in-addr.arpa. (40)

18:53:59.198803 IP logos.hbc.ac.za.domain > Gentoo64.48144: 11144* 3/0/0 PTR[|domain]

^C

15 packets captured

15 packets received by filter

0 packets dropped by kernel

```

I don't know if there is anything else that may be helpful? If so please let me know. Once again sorry for all the confusion resulting from my earlier messup

----------

## NeddySeagoon

szensz-siempre,

Lets start from the very beginnig. Reboot.

Now post a self consistant set of data ...

1. The output of

```
ifconfig

route
```

2. The contents of /etc/conf.d/net and the contents of /etc/resolv.conf.

You may not set the broadcast address in the middle of the network. Like the network address, its defined by the netmask.

The broadcast address is rarely used, so with a correct static setup, other than the broadcast address, it may never be noticed.

-------- edit -----------

On a Windows box on the network, click on start, select run and in the dialog, type cmd and press return.

This gets you a DOS box. Run netstat and post the output.  You may need some switches to get it to show you the setup. Read 

```
netstat /h
```

Your network admins should be able to allocate you a staic IP and tell you what the net mask setting should be. Indeed, you must never help yourself to a static IP on a network you do not administer, as you may choose one that is already used. If you do that, I would expect you to get fired.

The network admin may not be able to help you set up Linux but they should be able to give you the information you need to do it yourself.

IP address collissions cause the sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't symptom bot all the systems with the same IP.

----------

## think4urs11

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> You may not set the broadcast address in the middle of the network. Like the network address, its defined by the netmask.
> 
> The broadcast address is rarely used, so with a correct static setup, other than the broadcast address, it may never be noticed.

 

Additionally it seems as if the kernel somehow autocorrected the incorrect settings. At least in the last outputs shown the _active_ brd is set correctly to 10.0.255.255 which matches the netmask.

----------

## szensz-siempre

Hi NeddySeagoon,

The previous post does contain the information you requested (ifconfig and route). The IP address mentioned above is the one that was assigned to me by the IT department and I have confirmed the subnet and IP with them. They tell me there is no reason they can see why I am not able to get through, but seeing as I am using linux they can offer no more support. Like I mentioned before, these settings work fine on the other computer. 

I will run netstat on a windows box on the same subnet tomorrow morning and post the output.

Think4UrS11,

Do you think that it is an incorrect broadcast address that is preventing me from accessing the internet? Why does it work on my previous machine? Any ideas what else could be causing this???

----------

## think4urs11

 *szensz-siempre wrote:*   

> Do you think that it is an incorrect broadcast address that is preventing me from accessing the internet? Why does it work on my previous machine? Any ideas what else could be causing this???

 

Well, at least it cannot hurt to use correct settings  :Wink: 

Not really sure whats going on but if see something odd in your last post.

You said 10.0.0.35 is your default GW - this one seems to resolve to proxy2 according to the first traceroute - so far so good.

But when you do a traceroute to google the packets are only sent to a system named logos and never to proxy2.

----------

## szensz-siempre

This is something that confused me as well, when I ping or traceroute to the gateway it does resolve different names. Most of the time it seems to give me proxy2, sometimes proxy1, and at other times logos.

----------

## think4urs11

what gives dig proxy1.hbc.ac.za (or logos... or proxy2) and what gives dig -x 10.0.0.30 / dig -x 10.0.0.35

----------

## NeddySeagoon

szensz-siempre,

I want to be sure I'm looking at a self consistent set of data, which is why I wanted you to post it after a reboot before you had run any commands that might change it.

----------

## krinn

Tried to read everything and this is what i found so far :

scensz-siempre: even your problem seems easy to solve (network problem generally are easy to solve), the way you present it make it nearly impossible to me (anyone) to understand it.

The way you show datas from your old (working) and newer computer (the non working one) is so a mess !

Must be why neddyseaggon (he's so wise) ask you to redo from start.

Me, i would suggest to follow neddyseaggon suggestion, and also you should really do an effort at presenting things clearer

 *old computer wrote:*   

> my old comp config

 

 *new one wrote:*   

> and sample of the newer

 

or 

```
NEW COMPUTER:

blahblahblah

```

```
OLD CONFIG:

 blahblahblah
```

are examples that will really help any reader understood what's going on, and specially on what computer it's happening.

----------

## szensz-siempre

Thank you NeddySeagoon and Think4UrS11 for bearing with me and trying to help me resolve this problem. I think you have a good suggestion krinn, let me present the info again in a consistent manner. I guess it looks and sounds different when you look at it and when I am looking at it. Here goes:

WINDOWS COMPUTER ON THE NETWORK

```
C:\>route print

===========================================================================

Interface List

0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface

0x2 ...00 0c f1 8a a0 7f ...... Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection - Packe

Scheduler Miniport

===========================================================================

===========================================================================

Active Routes:

Network Destination        Netmask          Gateway       Interface  Metric

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0        10.0.0.35      10.0.34.23       20

         10.0.0.0      255.255.0.0       10.0.34.23      10.0.34.23       20

       10.0.34.23  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

   10.255.255.255  255.255.255.255       10.0.34.23      10.0.34.23       20

        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0       10.0.34.23      10.0.34.23       20

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255       10.0.34.23      10.0.34.23       1

Default Gateway:         10.0.0.35

===========================================================================

Persistent Routes:

  None

C:\>netstat

Active Connections

  Proto  Local Address          Foreign Address        State

  TCP    Media_Centre:1091      10.0.0.23:http         SYN_SENT

C:\>
```

OLD COMPUTER (HAS ACCESS TO INTERNET)

```
psychstat conrad # cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep -v ^# 

dns_domain_eth0="arted" #used to be dns_domain_lo

config_eth0=( "10.0.34.9 netmask 255.255.0.0 brd 10.0.34.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 10.0.0.35" )                        

dns_servers_eth0=( "10.0.0.30")                                

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )         

dhcp_ath0="release nodns nonts nonis"

iwconfig_ath0="mode managed"         

psychstat conrad # ifconfig -a

ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:6f:48:64:0a  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1        

          RX packets:606 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:749 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                             

          RX bytes:367532 (358.9 KiB)  TX bytes:109554 (106.9 KiB)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:f5:30:41:71  

          inet addr:10.0.34.9  Bcast:10.0.34.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::290:f5ff:fe30:4171/64 Scope:Link      

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1      

          RX packets:2258 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0   

          TX packets:542 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0  

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                            

          RX bytes:336183 (328.3 KiB)  TX bytes:75741 (73.9 KiB)  

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe000                        

irlan0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1        

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:4                           

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)              

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host     

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:47 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:47 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                            

          RX bytes:2910 (2.8 KiB)  TX bytes:2910 (2.8 KiB)     

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                           

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)              

wifi0     Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-02-6F-48-64-0A-6C-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                                    

          RX packets:20981 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:12029                 

          TX packets:834 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0                     

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:199                                                

          RX bytes:2133536 (2.0 MiB)  TX bytes:135711 (132.5 KiB)                    

          Interrupt:11                                                               

psychstat conrad # netstat -rn

Kernel IP routing table       

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth0 

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo   

0.0.0.0         10.0.0.35       0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0 

psychstat conrad # traceroute -i eth0 10.0.0.35

traceroute to 10.0.0.35 (10.0.0.35), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  * * *                                                        

 2  * * *                                                        

 3  * * *                                                        

 4  * * *                                                        

 5  * * *                                                        

 6  * * *                                                        

 7  * * *                                                        

 8  * * *                                                        

 9  * * *                                                        

10  * * *                                                        

11  * * *                                                        

12  * * *                                                        

13  * * *                                                        

14  * * *                                                        

15  * * *                                                        

16  * * *                                                        

17  * * *                                                        

18  * * *                                                        

19  * * *                                                        

20  * * *                                                        

21  * * *                                                        

22  * * *                                                        

23  * * *                                                        

24  * * *                                                        

25  * * *                                                        

26  * * *                                                        

27  * * *                                                        

28  * * *                                                        

29  * * *                                                        

30  * * *                                                        

psychstat conrad # traceroute -I -i eth0 10.0.0.35

traceroute to 10.0.0.35 (10.0.0.35), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  proxy2.hbc.ac.za (10.0.0.35)  0.206 ms  0.177 ms  0.177 ms   

psychstat conrad # traceroute -I -i eth0 10.0.0.35               

traceroute to 10.0.0.35 (10.0.0.35), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  proxy1.hbc.ac.za (10.0.0.35)  0.195 ms  0.169 ms  0.168 ms   

psychstat conrad # traceroute -I -i eth0 10.0.0.35               

traceroute to 10.0.0.35 (10.0.0.35), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  mesolabitis.hbc.ac.za (10.0.0.35)  0.246 ms  0.221 ms  0.222 ms

psychstat conrad # traceroute -I -i eth0 www.google.co.za

traceroute to www.google.co.za (66.102.1.103), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  * * *                                                                  

 2  * * *                                                                  

 3  * * *                                                                  

 4  * * *

 5  * * *

 6  * * *

 7  * * *

 8  * * *

 9  * * *

10  * * *

11  * * *

12  * * *

13  * * *

14  * * *

15  * * *

16  * * *

17  * * *

18  * * *

19  * * *

20  * * *

21  * * *

22  * * *

23  * * *

24  * * *

25  * * *

26  * * *

27  * * *

28  * * *

29  * * *

30  * * *

psychstat conrad # less /etc/resolv.conf

psychstat conrad # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0

domain arted

nameserver 10.0.0.30

```

For some reason the traceroute does not always work, and ping to internet times out, but this post is being done from this working computer. Anyways the information is presented in the hope you guys can make heads or tails from it.

NEW COMPUTER (NO INTERNET ACCESS)

```
Gentoo64 conrad # cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep -v ^#

dns_domain_eth0="arted"

config_eth0=( "10.0.34.5 netmask 255.255.0.0 brd 10.0.34.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 10.0.0.35" )                        

dns_servers_eth0=( "10.0.0.30" )                               

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )                                                 

dhcp_wlan0="release nodns nonts nonis"                                  

iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"                                           

Gentoo64 conrad # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:99:88:30  

          inet addr:10.0.34.5  Bcast:10.0.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:36ff:fe99:8830/64 Scope:Link       

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1       

          RX packets:835 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0     

          TX packets:187 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0   

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                             

          RX bytes:77497 (75.6 KiB)  TX bytes:15990 (15.6 KiB)     

          Interrupt:20 Base address:0x2000                         

gre0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          NOARP  MTU:1476  Metric:1                                                  

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0                         

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0                       

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                                                  

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                                     

ip6tnl0   Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          NOARP  MTU:1460  Metric:1                                                  

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0                         

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0                       

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                                                  

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                                     

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host     

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                            

          RX bytes:1400 (1.3 KiB)  TX bytes:1400 (1.3 KiB)     

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                           

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)              

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1        

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                           

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)              

Gentoo64 conrad # netstat -rn

Kernel IP routing table      

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth0 

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo   

0.0.0.0         10.0.0.35       0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0 

Gentoo64 conrad # traceroute -I -i eth0 10.0.0.35

traceroute to 10.0.0.35 (10.0.0.35), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  proxy2.hbc.ac.za (10.0.0.35)  0.804 ms  0.799 ms  0.798 ms   

Gentoo64 conrad # traceroute -I -i eth0 10.0.0.35

traceroute to 10.0.0.35 (10.0.0.35), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  proxy1.hbc.ac.za (10.0.0.35)  0.258 ms  0.195 ms  0.194 ms   

Gentoo64 conrad # traceroute -I -i eth0 10.0.0.35

traceroute to 10.0.0.35 (10.0.0.35), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  mesolabitis.hbc.ac.za (10.0.0.35)  0.299 ms  0.222 ms  0.222 ms

Gentoo64 conrad # traceroute -I -i eth0 10.0.0.35

traceroute to 10.0.0.35 (10.0.0.35), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  proxy2.hbc.ac.za (10.0.0.35)  0.234 ms  0.144 ms  0.120 ms   

Gentoo64 conrad # traceroute -I -i eth0 www.google.co.za

traceroute to www.google.co.za (66.102.1.99), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  * * *                                                                 

 2  * * *                                                                 

 3  * * *                                                                 

 4  * * *                                                                 

 5  * * *                                                                 

 6  * * *                                                                 

 7  * * *                                                                 

 8  * * *                                                                 

 9  * * *                                                                 

10  * * *                                                                 

11  * * *                                                                 

12  * * *                                                                 

13  * * *                                                                 

14  * * *

15  * * *

16  * * *

17  * * *

18  * * *

19  * * *

20  * * *

21  * * *

22  * * *

23  * * *

24  * * *

25  * * *

26  * * *

27  * * *

28  * * *

29  * * *

30  * * *

Gentoo64 conrad # cat /etc/resolv.conf

domain arts

nameserver 10.0.0.30

```

I hope this is more understandable, and my appologies if some of the information is repeated from before or not relevant.

----------

## think4urs11

Hmm, so let's get back to square one.

As alex.blackbit already asked but that never got answered as far as i see:

 *Quote:*   

> maybe the ip of the newer machine is not accepted be the gateway because of some access list?
> 
> or a mac filter or something?

 

You'd check that with your IT department.

----------

## szensz-siempre

Yes, that is the first thing I tried, I phoned up IT and told them that I would be changing computers and if there was any reason that the new computer should not work using the old PC's settings. They said that it should work. Also, the older PC works with both IP addresses (10.0.34.5 and 10.0.34.9)

But just to make sure I will contact IT again and see if there is nothing else that they can do...

Please find below the results of dig as requested earlier on the new machine:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo64 conrad # dig proxy1.hbc.ac.za    
> 
> ; <<>> DiG 9.4.3-P2 <<>> proxy1.hbc.ac.za
> 
> ;; global options:  printcmd             
> ...

 

----------

## krinn

can you try this on the new computer :

```
ifconfig eth0 10.0.34.9 hw ether 00:90:f5:30:41:71

route add default gw 10.0.0.35

ping -c3 google.co.za
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

szensz-siempre,

Its silly question time. Do your network admins operate MAC address filtering ?

Your new hardware will have a MAC address that is new on your network, the router may reject its packets.

Looking ar your Windows setup, 

```
Active Routes:

Network Destination        Netmask          Gateway       Interface  Metric

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0        10.0.0.35      10.0.34.23       20

         10.0.0.0      255.255.0.0       10.0.34.23      10.0.34.23       20 
```

shows that to get to the internet, the gateway is 10.0.0.35 and that PC has an IP of 10.0.34.23.

It also has a static route to 10.0.0.0/16 via gateway 10.0.34.23 which is a strange way of saying that no gateway is requited, as 10.0.34.23 is the machine. IP. This confirms that your netmask is indeed 255.255.0.0.

The line 

```
10.255.255.255  255.255.255.255       10.0.34.23      10.0.34.23       20 
```

suggests that windows is using the more conventional 10.255.255.255 broadcast address but that implies its ignoring your 255.255.0.0  netmask. Both cannot br right.

Ohooo!

This works

```
psychstat conrad # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0

domain arted

nameserver 10.0.0.30 
```

This fails 

```
Gentoo64 conrad # cat /etc/resolv.conf

domain arts

nameserver 10.0.0.30 
```

 The domain names differ.

Everything else looks ok, if a little strange.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

szensz-siempre, 

What Krinn is suggesting is MAC address spoofing. Not all drivers support it.

When you test, the old PC must not be on the network as MAC addresses are required to be unique.

----------

## szensz-siempre

The domain is something that I missed, I will change that and give it a try, afterwards I will try and assign the different MAC address as suggested. I am not sure if I will get a chance to go into the office today, but I will post the results ASAP. In the mean time I will give IT another phone call and ask them again whether there are any restrictions on the gateway/router or firewall that may be preventing me from getting out.

Thanks once again for sharing your time and expertise

----------

## UberLord

You could always try lowering the MTU to 1492, or lower on eth0.

----------

## szensz-siempre

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> You could always try lowering the MTU to 1492, or lower on eth0.

 

Sorry for the ignorant question, but, how would I do that? With ifconfig?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

szensz-siempre,

```
man ifconfig 
```

looks useful

```
ifconfig eth0 mtu=<bytes>
```

----------

## UberLord

```
ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492
```

----------

## szensz-siempre

Finally, I think this problem is now resolved. I went in to see the head of IT and it appears as if my machine was being blocked by restrictions on the router, which the other guy from IT had not known about. He had identified my machine as the culprit of some heavy network traffic (most probably post install when I used "emerge -f" to download kde and openoffice and other packages so that I could compile them at home and while running about) and had subsequently blocked it from internet access.

My apologies for taking up so much of your time, and my sincere appreciation for your assistance. The most distinctive and enticing feature of using gentoo is a truly knowledgeable and supportive community. Special thanks to NeddySeagoon, Think4UrS11, and Krinn for you patience and suggestions.

----------

